# [installation gentoo livecd]installerarchivesatge(RESOLU)

## titoumonster

bonjour a tous  :Surprised: 

je suis nouveau ce qui ne vous étonnera pas au regard de mes questions....

j'ai deux pb :

  -mon clavier n'est azerty sous gentoo (un peu difficile pour trouver les bonne touche ) comment faire pour avoir mon clavier en français pendant l'install de la gentoo?

  -je bloque au niveau de "l'installation de l'archive stage"< mon cdrom est bien monté ,quand je fais cd /mnt/cdrom/stages je trouve les archive stages.

puis je me déplace vers /mnt/gentoo (comme dit dans le howto fr) et j'essais de décompresser l'archive par 

tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-x86-2004.2.tar.bz2

gentoo dit que le fichier ou dossier n'existe pas , pourtant il exixte je l'ai rencontré!!!!

help 

je ne suis pas tres avancé comme vous le voyez , mais j'aimerais quand meme reussir a avancer .

merci d'avanceLast edited by titoumonster on Fri Oct 15, 2004 11:18 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jpwalker

 *titoumonster wrote:*   

> bonjour a tous 
> 
> je suis nouveau ce qui ne vous étonnera pas au regard de mes questions....

 

Ben bienvenue à toi alors  :Wink: 

 *titoumonster wrote:*   

>   -mon clavier n'est azerty sous gentoo (un peu difficile pour trouver les bonne touche ) comment faire pour avoir mon clavier en français pendant l'install de la gentoo?

 

Ben quand tu lance ton LiveCD ajoute l'option "dokeymap"

```
gentoo dokeymap
```

 *titoumonster wrote:*   

>   -je bloque au niveau de "l'installation de l'archive stage"< mon cdrom est bien monté ,quand je fais cd /mnt/cdrom/stages je trouve les archive stages.
> 
> puis je me déplace vers /mnt/gentoo (comme dit dans le howto fr) et j'essais de décompresser l'archive par 
> 
> tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-x86-2004.2.tar.bz2
> ...

 

A cet instant, tu fais un

```
cd /mnt/gentoo
```

puis, tu nous affiches un

```
ls /mnt/cdrom/stages/
```

Quel est ton processeur ?

----------

## titoumonster

merci pour le coup du clavier , ça va m'aider

pour ce qui est du deuxieme pb ,apres le ls /mnt/cdrom/stages

je peux lancer ma commande tar sans pb ?

je vais essayer , j'espere arriver jusqu'au stade ou je peux installer lilo ou gub , parce que quand je suis bloqué il faut que je vire toutes les belle partitions que je viens de creer pour retrouver mon sale windows.

peut etre est il possible apres avoir fait mes partoche , d'installer directement lilo ou grub et de reprendre les étapes d'installation donné dans le howto français.

pour répondre a ta question j'ai un pentium4 2 ghz 768mo de ram

merci encore pour cetteréponse rapide 

je sens que je vais passer souvent par ici

----------

## jpwalker

Pour ton archive stage, tu devrai prendre une i686 pour ton p4. Question a deux balles :

As-tu monter ton lecteur CDROM ? Avec quelque chose du style

```
mount /mnt/cdrom

mount /dev/cdroms/cdrom0 /mnt/cdrom

??
```

Regarde ça 

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/fr/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=5

 *extrait du lien ci-dessus wrote:*   

> Si le système répond par une erreur, vous avez peut-être besoin de monter le CD-ROM.
> 
> Exemple de code 8 : Monter le CD-ROM
> 
> # ls /mnt/cdrom/stages
> ...

 

----------

## titoumonster

en principe oui il est monté puisque quand je fais 

cd /mnt/cdrom puis ls

j'ai le contenu du cd 

donc il est monté 

mais c'est vrai qua quand je fais la manip pour décompresser le fichier tar dans le dossier /mnt/gentoo

il me dit qu 'il ne trouve aucun fichier ou dossier à cet endroit 

j'ai essayé de copier le fichier tar sur /mnt/gentoo mais meme message d'erreur

----------

## jpwalker

 :Shocked: 

Et quand tu utilises la completion, que te dit-il ? Ex :

```
tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/sta + deux fois sur "tab"
```

----------

## titoumonster

ben faut que j'essais , mais dés que ça sera fait je te dis ..

pour lilo ou grub , je peux utiliser le howto de gentoo pour l'installer avant tout le reste ?(cad apres la préparation de mes disques?) 

parce qu'a chaque fois que je fais un essais je dois virer tout ce que je viens de faire (juste les partition créé avec fdisk, mais je suis un newbizzz et puis newbiz ou pas c'est chiant lol) sinon évidement mon win xp boot pas puisqu'il y a des partitions qu'il ne reconnait pas

donc lilo ou grub serait les bien venu , a savoir si je peux les installer apres fdisk?

je me doute de la réponse ...

----------

## jpwalker

C'est inutile, si tes partitions sont bien faites et bien formatées tu peux toujours booter sous windows. Il suffit que ta partition windows soit active au démarrage (petite étoile dans fdisk). De plus tant que tu n'installes pas grub (ou lilo) le MBR n'est pas modifier donc il garde le même shémas de boot (à savoir ton window$).

Tu ne pourra pas installer grub et lilo non plus, car sans le stage pas de sytème et grub et lilo s'installent sur le système. Donne nous ton plan de partionnement (ce que tu as comme disque(s), les devices (hda, hdb...), ce que tu veux comme partition...).

----------

## titoumonster

le partitionnement j'ai scrupuleusement suivi le howto fr pour la gentoo, a la seule difference que sur hda1 j'ai windows, sur hda2  le boot  etc en fait dans le howto il me demande de rendre cette partition amorçable , il ne faut pas que je le fasse tant que j'ai pas terminé non? c'est pour ça que mon windows ne boot plus 

suis je bete !!!! enfin une confirmation de ma connerie serait quand meme la bien venue

----------

## jpwalker

Le manuel Gentoo est pour une installation sans Window$. Il faut donc que tu finisses l'installe pour mettre un boot loader (grub ou lilo). Si tu redéfinies ta partition window$ comme bootable (active) alors tout sera bon (un petit fdisk et le tour est joué). Et même à la fin de ton installe, tu peux garder la partition windows comme amorçable, suffira de dire a grub (ou lilo) que c'est sur hda1 (hd0,0).

Voilà  :Smile: 

Et ton problème de stage ?

----------

## titoumonster

je viens de reessayé bonne nouvelle  je boot nickel sur win , parce que je n'ai pas rendu bootable la premiere partition , ce qui est logique lol

par contre toujours le meme pb  l'astuce avec tab 

tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/sta + deux fois sur "tab"

il me complète le sta en stage

l'erruer quand je suis le howto :

tar : /mnt/cdrom/stages/stages3-i686-2004.2.tar.bz2 Cannot open: No such file or directory

tar : Error is not recoverable : exiting now

tar : Child return status 2

tar : Error exit delayed from previous error

apparement il ne trouve pas le fichier  sur le cdrom  bine qu'en faisant ls /mnt/cdrom/stages il me trouve les archive que je cherche a décompresser....

curieux   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jpwalker

Ca me parraît tordue  :Confused: 

As-tu créer un compte utilisateur ? Si oui, es-tu loggé sous ce compte ?

Sinon... Je cherche...  :Cool: 

PS : as-tu vérifier le md5 de ton image iso (2004.2) ?

----------

## titoumonster

ah ça non pas contre j'ai pas créé de profil utilisateur , mais il ne m'en parle pas dans le howto 

si c'est ça qui bloque comment je fais ?   :Question: 

----------

## jpwalker

Si tu n'en a pas créé, c'est pas grave et peu importe, la suite de l'installe te le proposera. Regarde mon PS.

----------

## titoumonster

faut que je regarde ton ps???

c'est un quoi un PS????

----------

## sireyessire

bon tu as pas de stage, c'est pas grave, télécharge le depuis internet avec un links -g http://www.gentoo.org (evidement le -g c'est si tu as booté avec un frambuffer)

va dans download mirrors

tu prends celui qui te fait le plus plaisir (ie le plus près de chez toi)

tu vas dans /releases/x86/2004.2/stages/pentium4 pour prendre le stage 3

et hop roulez jeunesse

allez je suis cool, tu exécutes cette commande

```
wget http://gentoo.mirror.sdv.fr/releases/x86/2004.2/stages/pentium4/stage3-pentium4-2004.2.tar.bz2
```

il faut bien sur que tu ais un accès au net mais tu as l'air car tu postes  :Wink: 

NB: un PS c'est un Post Scriptum, le truc en bas des lettres, ou des posts

----------

## titoumonster

heu désolé sous gentoo  ai pas le net 

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## titoumonster

je suis chez wanadoo et j'ai un speedtouch (vert) usb un peu merdique a installer en tous les cas sous fedora core 2 ...pour gentoo je ne sais pas , mais j'ai comme qui dirait de mauvaise vibrations

...suis mal hein

----------

## sireyessire

 *titoumonster wrote:*   

> heu désolé sous gentoo  ai pas le net 
> 
>   

 

bon tant pis

```
tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3 + deux fois sur "tab" 
```

et là ça devrait le faire

[edit] C'est quoi ton livecd ? me réponds pas un 2004.2, ma question porte sur le reste ...

universal ou minimal en d'autres termes 605M ou 78.5M

si c'est 78,5 Mo , c'est retour case je grave un cd car il doit pas y avoir de stage dessus

----------

## titoumonster

ok j'essais   :Razz: 

----------

## titoumonster

c'est bien la universal et ton coup de tab a fonctionné  merci j'y croyais plus 

 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: 

j'ai installé un "instantanné de portage et le code source depuis le livecd , 

d'apres le howto je dois configurer les option de compilation, mais est ce vraiment nécessaire puisque j'ai une stage 3???

je peux passer directement à installer le systeme de base de gentoo?

encore une fois mille merci

----------

## sireyessire

 *titoumonster wrote:*   

> c'est bien la universal et ton coup de tab a fonctionné  merci j'y croyais plus 
> 
>  
> 
> j'ai installé un "instantanné de portage et le code source depuis le livecd , 
> ...

 

you're welcome.

oui configure tes options de compil car elles vont être utilisés pas longtemps après.

Enjoy to be a future gentoo addicted guy

----------

## titoumonster

j'en suis au options de compilation 

j'ai des petits doutes (aurais je louper une marche ) j'explique 

je n'ai rien dans le fichier /mnt/gentoo est ce bien normal par contre je trouve sans pb le /etc/make.conf.example

est ce que le fait d'eteindre mon ordi avant de configurer les option de compil a quielque chose a voir avec ça  peut etre faut il que je fasse tout d'un coup jusqu'a la compilation.

ps :je suis toujours le howto a la lettre

----------

## jpwalker

Salut,

Donc tu as mis en place le stage. Dis nous ou tu en es. Quelles commandes as tu tapé ?

----------

## Argian

Je ne suis pas sûr d'avoir compris où tu en es, mais je pense que tu as juste négligé le chroot  (voir là) qui te place dans ton nouvel environnement. Tant que tu ne bootes pas sur ta nouvelle install, il faut faire le chroot.

----------

## titoumonster

alors j'ai fait ça 

Installer un instantané de Portage et le code source depuis un LiveCD

Un instantané de Portage est disponible sur les LiveCD universels. Si vous lisez ceci, nous pouvons supposer que vous utilisez un tel LiveCD. Pour installer cet instantané, regardez dans /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/ pour voir quels instantanés sont disponibles : 

Exemple de code 11 : Vérifier le contenu de /mnt/cdrom/snapshots

# ls /mnt/cdrom/snapshots

Décompressez maintenant l'archive avec la commande suivante. Encore une fois, assurez-vous de passer les bonnes options à tar. De plus, le -C est un C majuscule, pas un c. Dans l'exemple suivant, nous utilisons portage-20040710.tar.bz2 comme nom d'instantané. Utilisez le nom de votre archive. 

Exemple de code 12 : Extraire un instantané de Portage

# tar -xvjf /mnt/cdrom/snapshots/portage-20040710.tar.bz2 -C /mnt/gentoo/usr

puis apres

Vous devez aussi copier toutes les sources depuis le CD. 

Exemple de code 13 : Copier les sources

# mkdir /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles

# cp /mnt/cdrom/distfiles/* /mnt/gentoo/usr/portage/distfiles/

jusque là ça semble fonctionner normalement apres ....

je devrais faire 

 5.e. Configurer les options de compilation

Introduction

Pour optimiser Gentoo, vous pouvez définir quelques variables qui influencent le comportement de Portage. Toutes ces variables peuvent être définies comme des variables d'environnement (en utilisant export), mais elles ne sont dans ce cas pas permanentes. Pour conserver votre configuration, vous pouvez utiliser /etc/make.conf, un fichier de configuration de Portage. C'est ce fichier que nous allons éditer maintenant. 

Note : Un listing commenté de toutes les variables de Portage se trouve dans le fichier /etc/make.conf(.example). Pour installer Gentoo avec succès, seules celles mentionnées ci-dessous sont indispensables. 

Lancez votre éditeur préféré (dans ce guide, nous utiliserons nano) pour modifier les variables d'optimisation décrites ci-dessous. 

Exemple de code 14 : Ouvrir /etc/make.conf

# nano -w /mnt/gentoo/etc/make.conf

quand je le fais j'ai un doc qui s'ouvre mais il est vide  le fichier make.conf.example est bien dans /etc/make.conf

je me pose peut etre trop de question mais ça me parait bizarre de ne rien trouver apres mon /mnt/gentoo, alors que je devrais trouver au moins un fichier /etc

----------

## titoumonster

paLast edited by titoumonster on Thu Oct 14, 2004 7:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## jpwalker

Si tu n'es toujours pas chrooter donnes nous

```
ls /mnt/gentoo/
```

----------

## titoumonster

j'ai du merder un truc avant parce que dans gentoo je n'ai rien

----------

## jpwalker

Si le "ls" ne te donnes rien c'est que tu n'a pas extrait ton archive stage...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## titoumonster

si je comprend bien c'est quand j'ai fait 

# tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-<sous-architecture>-2004.2.tar.bz2

que ça n'a pas copié au bon endroit avant cette ligne j'ai fais un 

cd /mnt/gentoo

c'est l'étape qui me posait pb (et qui a fonctionné avec le coup de tab 2 fois) 

ça a copié mais peut etre pas au bon endroit  (ce qui est sur c'est que ça a copié tout ça quelque part puisque j'ai vu plein de ligne s'afficher quand j'ai lancé # tar -xvjpf /mnt/cdrom/stages/stage3-<sous-architecture>-2004.2.tar.bz2

moi plus comprendre   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## jpwalker

As-tu fais quelques chose comme ça

```
chroot /dev/hdx /mnt/gentoo
```

Donc tu as extrait le stage dans /mnt/gentoo et tu n'as rien dans /mnt/gentoo ?   :Shocked: 

Je t'avoue que je suis perdu  :Confused:  Affiches quand même le résultat d'un

```
ls /mnt/

ls /mnt/gentoo

ls /mnt/gentoo/usr
```

et dis nous si tu a fais quelques chose comme la commande ci-dessus (chroot...)

----------

## titoumonster

quand je fais  ls /mnt/

j'ai cdrom gentoo livecd

 sympa de sa part

pour le reste j'ai rien ,dans gentoo  et pas de dossier usr

par contre si je fais ls /

j'ai entre autre etc.make.conf.example (ce qui doit etre normal)

j'ai fais aucun chroot puisque dans le how to il ne m'en parle qu'apres l'endroit ou je suis 

nb pour pouvoir continuer a booter sur windows , je n'ai pas rendu bootable la partition boot  (enfin je ne pense pas que ça change quelque chose ici )

----------

## jpwalker

 :Shocked: 

Ecoutes, je t'avoue que je suis très confus.   :Confused: 

Et j'ai du mal à comprendre d'ou vient ton problème. Ce que je peux te conseiller, c'est de reprendre du début. Après tout, tu n'en est vraiment pas loin dans l'avancement de ton installe.   :Smile: 

Si quelqu'un d'autre à une idée, tant mieux, sinon reprend le manuel Gentoo depuis le début. Donne moi la config de ton PC (rapide descriptif : processeur, cartes PCI, carte Graphique, SCSI, réseau...), je t'aiderai à te lancer dans l'installe  :Very Happy: 

Bonne chance  :Wink: 

----------

## titoumonster

si je comprend bien retour a la case départ , avec mon pb initial comment décompresser mon stage3 et a la bonne place .

la façon proposé dans le how to ne fonctionnais pas , mais avec le coup des 2x tab je pensais l'extraire au bon endroit 

y a t il un moyen d'etre plus directif , et lui donner l'endroit ou il doit le décompresser.

il semblerait que mon fichier stage3 se soit décompressé dans / directement 

nb quand je suis le how to  je fais 

cd /mnt/gentoo (je suppose pour me placer dans le bon dossier pour la décompression)

puis la commade tar ...

c'est là qu'il doit y avoir un pb help

----------

## jpwalker

Ben... Tu fais

```
cp -v /mnt/cdrom/stages/stages_de_ton_choix /mnt/gentoo/
```

donc là, ton archive est positionnée dans /mnt/gentoo. S'il se passe une erreure, il te l'affichera. Affiches nous le résultat (c'est vraiment important que tu nous affiches les résultats, car certaines fois on voit des choses...).

Ensuite, si tout se passe bien, tu fais

```
cd /mnt/gentoo

tar -xvjf stages_de_ton_choix.tar.bz2
```

et pareil, tu affiches le résultat.  :Smile: 

----------

## titoumonster

je crois qu'avec ça ça va marcher  :Wink:  donc tout le fichier va se décompresser dans /mnt/gentoo 

juste une confirmation tout mon fichier stage 3 doit etre décompressé dans /mnt/gentoo hein?

ps je vais suivre ton conseil je reprend tout a zero 

merci de m'aider autant

----------

## jpwalker

 *titoumonster wrote:*   

> je crois qu'avec ça ça va marcher  donc tout le fichier va se décompresser dans /mnt/gentoo

 

J'espère   :Cool: 

 *titoumonster wrote:*   

> juste une confirmation tout mon fichier stage 3 doit etre décompressé dans /mnt/gentoo hein?

 

Tout à fait, /mnt/gentoo sert à préparer ton système avant de chrooter (transformer /mnt/gentoo en / ).

 *titoumonster wrote:*   

> ps je vais suivre ton conseil je reprend tout a zero 
> 
> merci de m'aider autant

 

Sage décision, et... De rien, on est là pour ça  :Wink: 

PS : par contre, tiens nous au courant (si c'est résolu, ce que tu as fais...).

----------

## titoumonster

youpiiiiiiiii!!!! merci pour ces astuces  RESOLU

tout s'est décompressé là ou je voulais (enfin la methose de howto ne marchais pas mon ton truc lui fonctionnais )

merci de votre patience   :Laughing:   là j'en suis a configurer les option de compilation , je sens que des questions ne vont pas tarder arriver lol

ça fera l'objet d'un nouveau post donc  a tres bientot   :Cool: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *jpwalker wrote:*   

> As-tu fais quelques chose comme ça
> 
> ```
> chroot /dev/hdx /mnt/gentoo
> ```
> ...

 

Qu'est ce que c'est que cette horreur ???

----------

## jpwalker

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *jpwalker wrote:*   As-tu fais quelques chose comme ça
> 
> ```
> chroot /dev/hdx /mnt/gentoo
> ```
> ...

 

Euh...  :Embarassed:  Oui, j'étais plus que fatigué là  :Cool:  Pardon  :Rolling Eyes: 

```
chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

PS : merci sireyessire ! J'avais même pas calculé cette monstruosité ! Je vais me cacher @+  :Laughing: 

----------

